# trains interchangeable with other brands?



## towboy

Hello

I'm getting back into HO trains from when I was a kid. I have tyco train sets and was wondering if the sets (track, cars etc.) interchange with other brands or if there are adapters that are needed?


----------



## tjcruiser

Towboy,

Good to have you back into HO. I resurrected my Tyco set some months back ... built a layout with my kids, and we're having a blast.

A few things to consider ...

Tyco type "old school" stuff:

* DC powered. Transformer controls power to track, which in turn, affects speed of loco, direction. Likely running just one train on the layout, or need to isolate "zones" of track to run multiple trains.

* Likely running on brass rail track.

* Likely older horn hook couplers (little "hands" that attach car to car).

Newer HO stuff:

* Some run DC, like yours. However, many people choose to run "DCC" ... digitally controlled, so that you can run multiple trains on the same layout, and control each one independently. Required a specialized transformer and control system, and a chip in each loco to read and interpret the signals.

* Much better quality track ... most use nickel silver rails, which are much less prone to tarnish. You can still attached your older brass track to nickel track, but I'd suggest making the move to nickel stuff fully.

* Newer rail comes in a few "rail heights" or "profiles" ... your Tyco is likely compatible with Code 100 (perfectly OK), however some buffs prefer to run Code 83 which has a lower, more realistic profile and proportions.

* Much newer stuff is using "Kaydee" type couplers. Better quality, better grab. Older couplers can be changed out for newer ones, but it takes a little research to figure out which specific newer coupler (lots of sizes, shank lengths, etc.) will fit your particular car.

That all said, there's nothing wrong to get up and running with the "old school" stuff you have. You'll learn more about the newer technology as you go ... and you can always upgrade / swap out components along the way.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## flyboy2610

If you're asking if new track will connect to your current track, the answer is yes provided it is the same code (rail height measured in 1000'ths of an inch.)
If your track is that old, I would guess it's code 100, and current code 100 track will connect just fine. You probably have brass track, does it have a golden/yellow color to it? Just be sure to keep it clean and it will work just fine until you can replace it. The new nickel silver track works much better, and is easier to keep clean. Stay away from steel track, if possible. It has a dull gray color, and it can be a real nightmare to keep clean and rust free.
New loco's and rolling stock will also work, but the couplers may be different. Most likely you have the old plastic horn hook style, and most new stuff comes with knuckle couplers that look much more realistic. You do not have to change all your couplers right away, though. Just change one coupler on one car to make an adapter car. Then all the cars with one style coupler will be on one end of that car, and the other style will be on the other end.
Welcome back to the hobby!


----------



## towboy

*couplers*

I had to do a tow, thank you TJ and Fly Boy for responding to my question. 
If Im understanding this right Bachman and Lifelike cars and engines all
have different couplers than Tyco. 
Thanks
Towboy


----------



## flyboy2610

towboy said:


> I had to do a tow, thank you TJ and Fly Boy for responding to my question.
> If Im understanding this right Bachman and Lifelike cars and engines all
> have different couplers than Tyco.
> Thanks
> Towboy


Your Tyco stuff probably has these on them:
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdId=ATH90601&utm_source=froogle

while most, but not all, equipment you buy today has couplers like these:
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=KAD5

As I said, just replace one coupler of your Tyco rolling stock with the second type of coupler, and you can use all the rolling stock you have now along with the newer stuff. You will probably want to replace all your horn hook couplers eventually, but you don't have to do so right away.


----------



## tjcruiser

I agree with Flyboy ... make one "conversion" car, if you can.

Bachmann typically uses these:

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewCat&catId=87

Walthers is a good source for any/all HO parts needs:

http://www.walthers.com/

When I "got back into HO" some months ago, I forked out about $12 for a Walthers HO catalog. I learned a lot just by flipping through it to "see what was out there". Well worth the investment.

TJ


----------



## stuart

If I can jump onto this thread. I have Tyco nickel silver track not brass. So, which brand and code is most compatable. Not to interested in realism, just no derailing.


----------



## tjcruiser

Before its demise, Tyco offered a "Tru-Steel" track. I'm not sure if this is really nickel silver, though. I suspect (???) that it might not be. A few 'net searches suggest that the Tru-Steel rusts much more readily than nickel silver.

It is Code 100, though, which means it would be compatible (in terms of rail-to-rail joiners) with any other Code 100 track. If you're buying new track, I'd switch to true nickel silver (Atlas, Peco, etc.)

TJ


----------



## stuart

Thank you for the info. I knew I could count it. After cleaning my locos and track they are running fine. I am buying additional track to expand my layout. Nothing as exciting as I've seen here, but it keeps me busy while unemployed. Thank you again.


Stuart


----------



## gc53dfgc

of course if you do want to hook up your code 100 to code 83 they do make peices of track that go from code 100 to code 83 and vise versa.


----------



## stuart

Thank you, but i am also concerned about the Tyco cars derailing on the lower code 83 track.


----------



## gc53dfgc

you could always replace the wheel sets on the tyco cars.


----------



## Xnats

I never had a problem with LifeLike or other brands of rolling stock on the Atlas TrueTrack. That is code 83 as well. Engines are the main problem. Most of my stuff is the toy kind from 75 to early 80's. The only Tyco cars I have, are flatbeds and they work just fine.


----------

